# Scotchguard and Groceries



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi all,

We just took delivery of our 2005 X-Trail SE AWD. So far love it. Two questions though. Has anyone applied Scotchguard to their seats, and if so, did you have any colourfast problems. Also, any suggestions on how to keep the groceries sliding around the back cargo area. Dealer suggested sticking a piece of carpet in there, but wondering if anyone else had any better ideas.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Canuck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We just took delivery of our 2005 X-Trail SE AWD. So far love it. Two questions though. Has anyone applied Scotchguard to their seats, and if so, did you have any colourfast problems. Also, any suggestions on how to keep the groceries sliding around the back cargo area. Dealer suggested sticking a piece of carpet in there, but wondering if anyone else had any better ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You need to buy enough groceries to fill the back. That way they won't slide around.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Canuck, the seats got scotchguarded right after I drove the new X-Trail home last week. There was no problem at all with colourfastness or blotching. I picked up a couple of 16" X 24" plastic tote boxes for carrying small stuff in the back. Strips of high-density foam tape (made for going under the edge of pickup bed caps) stuck to the bottoms of the boxes keeps them from sliding around too much. Orienting one in each direction to span 40" just about fills the width behind the seats.

I got the SE AWD as well, with manual transmission. It's been great so far. I'm looking forward to giving it a proper flogging after a bit more break-in...


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info....getting Scotchguard first thing in the morning...also on the groceries front (or anything else sliding around) I spotted these foam pads with a grippy surface at Walmart. They're cheap - four 2'x2' pads in a package for $10. They interlock together to make a large pad. Thinking of getting those and cutting it to size. I think that would slow down the sliding and also protect the plastic surface of the vehicle.




AlexP said:


> Canuck, the seats got scotchguarded right after I drove the new X-Trail home last week. There was no problem at all with colourfastness or blotching. I picked up a couple of 16" X 24" plastic tote boxes for carrying small stuff in the back. Strips of high-density foam tape (made for going under the edge of pickup bed caps) stuck to the bottoms of the boxes keeps them from sliding around too much. Orienting one in each direction to span 40" just about fills the width behind the seats.
> 
> I got the SE AWD as well, with manual transmission. It's been great so far. I'm looking forward to giving it a proper flogging after a bit more break-in...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Thanks for the info....getting Scotchguard first thing in the morning...also on the groceries front (or anything else sliding around) I spotted these foam pads with a grippy surface at Walmart. They're cheap - four 2'x2' pads in a package for $10. They interlock together to make a large pad. Thinking of getting those and cutting it to size. I think that would slow down the sliding and also protect the plastic surface of the vehicle.


Canuck,

I did a similar thing with carpet (rubber underside); it did the trick and dampen the noise as well.








Mine doesn't look as good as ViperZ's original carpet but...









btw welcome to the boards.

ValBoo.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah.. but that damn X-Trail carpet costs $250..


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Canuck,
> 
> I did a similar thing with carpet (rubber underside); it did the trick and dampen the noise as well.
> 
> ...


Ahh, but your carpet matches that kick butt sub much better   

We use a Case Logic foldable container in the back for when we get a just a few bags of stuff. It collapses and folds away when not needed.










More Info Here


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Koolatron*

Hey guys... great deal over at Canadian Tire for the Koolatron 36-QT Travel Cooler/Warmer.. for only $94.99 cnd. Great way to put in the back of the X-Trail and for keeping food hot/cold for camping, groceries, etc... I am going to pick one up tomorrow.

Stephen

P.S. - You can see it online...

http://www.canadiantire.ca


----------

